
Surviving Meetings While Remote - luu
https://jvns.ca/blog/2015/12/31/surviving-meetings-while-remote/
======
julieplec
The hybrid (5 local, 2 remote) scenario happens often on our team. We’ve been
trying team.video since they have built-in features for those interjection
techniques you talked about.

